# Six reasons, why India can beat China.



## CorporateAffairs

Six reasons, why will India beat China

Ever wondered who will win the economic competition between China and India? Here are the six short answers to your question  the reason why India will become the next Asian Tiger while the Chinese dragon be humiliated. 

Population
India is experiencing a explosive population growth which is predicted to overtake China as the Worlds largest population within the next decade. Thus India has the human resources needed to propel its growth. Currently India has the worlds youngest population  almost 1 out of every 10 people in India is below the age of 25. Thus the country has a ton of fresh minds entering the various industry, business, and education sectors. China however is facing a population crisis. The One-Child policy has left many parents to abandon their female children or not desire a female child. Thus more males are born to Chinese families to help with the family income. So China is facing an unequal sex ratio (males: females) in which there are less females for every male in the population. By 2015, Chinas population will peak at 1 billion and then decrease steadily while Chinese government struggles with providing care to its aging millions. 

Economy
Chinas current economic growth is due to resource accumulation from trades while Indias growth is increasingly based on a more efficient economic sector. In the long run, a more efficient economy will always overtake and surpass a large cumbersome inefficient economy. This is seen today as China buys debts from foreign powers while trying to market their goods and resources to a global market  while India is focusing on specializing their economy and providing better quality services such as the IT sector. Thus unlike China, outsourcing to India has grown rapidly and by 2010, it is expected to be 56 billion dollars a year. Currently every major company has begun to invest heavily in India and has started to rely on Indian engineers for their next-generation products. Google lead scientist, Krishna Bharat is working on the new core search engine technology in Indian tech capital of Bangalore while companies like GM, Boeing, Motorola, Cisco, HP and many others have begun to make their R&D facilities and Asian headquarters in India. Bangalore, in many ways, has become to Silicon Valley in 1999, with much development and growth headed its way. However, China still manages to hold the 9.5% growth lead thanks to its mass production capabilities  which has begun to see problems due to their bad quality as been by the lead in Kingfisher toys or the poisons in Chinese imported fish. 

Industry
China is a leading producer of marketable good and a major mass producer of such goods. Thus to maintain their lead, China is working on industrial plants geared towards their production sector. Meanwhile, India is a rising power in the software, design, services and precision industry. There is no other IT sector in the world that can compare to or even hold its own against India. So what is the key difference maker between India and China? Well China is what we call a light industry producer while India is the heavy Industry producer. While China makes the toys and the T-shirts that we see as common goods on the market, India is making industrial grade steel used in making skyscrapers, tanks and ships while its automotive industry is experiencing unprecedented growth. Thus in the short run, China will experience a growth thats mainly due to its ability to sell common goods, it is going to have trouble with heavy industry. A good example of this would be the Chinese attempt to kick start their automotive industry  which continues to be a failure and fails to reach a global audience. Meanwhile Indian companies such as TATA is making headlines by making more cheaper and efficient cars and making deals with western companies like GM and many others. More recent was the takeover of Jaguar and Land Rover by Indian TATA motors  an indicator of Indias heavy growth industry seeking to expand its influence worldwide. 

Education System
Every year both India and China produce over 500 thousand engineers who graduate with high degrees  compared to the 60 thousand who graduate in the US. Out of the 500 thousand, a better part of them are Indian graduates. India has the 2nd largest English speaking population out of the English nations and 2nd largest nation with the most English speakers per GDP. Indias education system has proven to be far more advanced than its Chinese counterpart. Indian Institutes of Technology (IIT) is a world prestigious institution that even rivals western universities at the quality of education it provides  churning out the engineers and IT professionals of tomorrow. Currently, India is the 2nd largest producer of Engineers, scientist and doctors. Other educational intuitions like the Indian Institute of Science (IIsc) and the Business school have all set standards as the world benchmark. Meanwhile in China, low English speaking populations with high illiteracy rates have been a turnoff for many companies and opportunity seekers. Indias education have steadily been increasing while corruption, and lack of uncontrolled and wasteful spending has not been beneficial to the education sector. 

Environmental Consequences
As with any developing country, India and China both are heavy producers of pollution which continues to contribute to the global warning. Massive and forcible seizures of land, the destruction of usable housing structures, reduction of arable land, and environmental degradation in China has all contributed to a environmental policies for the near future. In an effort to promote the image of growth and modernization, China has done little to research their environmental impact on the planet and thus is harboring an oncoming crisis within the next few decades. India has however been slow to respond like China to the growth, thus making sure safety procedures are more accurately followed. Even today, Chinese companies do not install filters onto their smoke stacks or care for where they dump their industrial garbage while in India, environmental groups (using their freedom of speech & rights) have begun to advocate for better environmental care. 

Growth Investment
Chinas economy began its growth spree almost 13 years (1979) before India even emerged on the global economic market. Even when China did emerge, it began to rely on foreign investments too much. Today, China is dependent on foreign investments. The Chinese stock market has already crashed and is still reeling to recover. Almost 70% of the countrys banks have declared bankruptcy and is now riding on foreign investments. Like communist Russia, China is mobilizing its resources trying to issue a mirage of growth by buying US debts, modernizing its army seizing civilian lands for huge building projects  but at what price? In the long run, none of this will stimulate the decaying and crumbling Chinese financial/capital market. There are no private run enterprises in China  for the fear of individualization and loss of government control of the country. So while China is relying on foreign investments and trade, India has been developing a wave of homegrown, innovative private companies, especially in high tech & information sector. For example, even when facing severe international sanctions and trade limitations, Indian civilian and military nuclear program has been effectively successfully, springing forth a homegrown nuclear technology capable of processing Thorium  unlike all the other nuclear technology that uses uranium.

*Just like that, Indian companies have grown on their own, and are now emerging on the world markets. TATA Group, Reliance Corp, Mittal Steel and many others have begun to takeover European and American companies*   expanding their global reach. Indias stock markets have grown exceedingly large; the Bombay stock market has broken numerous domestic and international records. Indian companies are earning more due to the 20% returns on the investment opportunities in India  thus the reason for Japans recent 5 billion dollar investment in the industrial corridor of India. Overall, India is growing at a rate that ensures quality while experiencing record breaking growth  *something China has failed to do*. 


Source: Six Reason Why India Will Beat China | Newsflavor

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Big Boss

The most important reason is people of India our human resource and business capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## majesticpankaj

BS.. we have already lost. We were at the same footing but corruption and lack of governance eaten us. We can only follow up...nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Only if, our politicians had 10% of focus on development, China would have been light years away from us in development.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




majesticpankaj said:


> We were at the same footing but corruption and lack of governance eaten us



100% agreed!! but I have never witnessed a movement such as Anna hazare in past decades 

there is hope now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Boss

china is now aging and their demographic dividend is over by 2014 their growth will fumble and start downward while India's demographic dividend will start from 2014 and will take 2035 to reach its saturation like china.

- That means India have more then 20 years to grow in double digits and we are already building our infrastructure to utilize and make the maximum out of it. 

- India's economy is at around US$ 2 trillion and we were at more comfortable stage then china when it was at that stage.

- china will face instability if its growth fluctuates and goes below 8% as stated by their supreme CPC.

- There will be riots and huge instability in china.

- And as India have matured as a democracy and we have right to practice religion it will act as a safety valve to let out any pressure and frustration if any.

- India is going through a very good phase and walking towards a very bright, stable and secure future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Big Boss said:


> china is now aging and their demographic dividend is over by 2014 their growth will fumble and start downward while India's demographic dividend will start from 2014 and will take 2035 to reach its saturation like china.
> 
> - china will face instability if its growth fluctuates and goes below 8% as stated by their supreme CPC.
> 
> - There will be riots and huge instability in china.



 let us stick to your growth story and where we gotta improve

let us not talk about what will happen to dem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Big Boss

majesticpankaj said:


> BS.. we have already lost. We were at the same footing but corruption and lack of governance eaten us. We can only follow up...nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rcrmj

lol Indians, how classic, I have saved this article, and I will repost it in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years, 20 years and as long as the forum exists, I just want to see how big this joke, how denial and how deep this vvetdream can achieve..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Forgot the biggest reason why

*DEMOCRACY *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

I feel governments $1 Trillion Infrastructure project in next 5 years is revolutionary and will boost up economic growth. We need good Roads, rails, Infrastructure in our country and cities. And as for corruption in China is concerned they have same level of corruption like India only their government don't let the world see it. 
For example:- We often criticize Indian Railway and make too much praise of China railway but Indian rarely know that China railway is bankrupt with debt of $307 Billion causing debt of 5% of China GDP and Indian Railway carries 5 times more passengers than China railway every year.

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




rcrmj said:


> lol Indians, how classic, I have saved this article, and I will repost it in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years, 20 years and as long as the forum exists, I just want to see how big this joke, how denial and how deep this vvetdream can achieve..



We Indians are destined for Second rank in every field even when it comes to Size of Having Superslum, we Indians are still far behind at second rank.


----------



## rcrmj

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Forgot the biggest reason why
> 
> *DEMOCRACY *


thats why people are laughing at your ignorance and simpleton


----------



## rcrmj

nalandapride said:


> I feel governments $1 Trillion Infrastructure project in next 5 years is revolutionary and will boost up economic growth. We need good Roads, rails, Infrastructure in our country and cities. And as for corruption in China is concerned they have same level of corruption like India only their government don't let the world see it.
> For example:- We often criticize Indian Railway and make too much praise of China railway but Indian rarely know that China railway is bankrupt with *debt of $307 Billion causing debt *of 5% of China GDP and Indian Railway carries 5 times more passengers than China railway every year.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> We Indians are destined for Second rank in every field even when it comes to Size of Having Superslum, we Indians are still far behind at second rank.



ignorant indians will never know how investment works, if it is a big project investment there is investment return period. China invested loads money into its HSR system and building the world most advanced, longest and complicated railway system, and it would be stupid and delusional (as most indians are) to realize the up-front investment within just 4 years time spam.

during chinese new years period (20 days) alone the transport system has to carry more than 1.6 billion passengers, even if they just pay $1 for one journey, then during those 20 days the total transport revenue would be $1.6 billion. so people saw the needs and huge market and thus the investment.

we invested $2million into our brand first year, does it mean after year one we are bankrupted?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

This article is from 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

LOL reason 1 is not to be happy about. India's land mass is not even 1/4th of China's and you want the world's largest population in that small piece of land.

U.S. is the sole superpower and has a population of 350 million and has land mass larger than both China and India.


----------



## rcrmj

below_freezing said:


> This article is from 2008.


lol...so in 2013 I will repost this thread as I have promised to do it every 5 years, and i believe reality will either prove those 6 'reasons' or 6 laughing stocks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

LOLs, just a cursory glance and i saw this

"Education System.... 
India&#8217;s education system has proven to be far more advanced than its Chinese counterpart. Indian Institutes of Technology (IIT) is a world prestigious institution that even rivals western universities at the quality of education it provides ...
Other educational intuitions like the Indian Institute of Science (IIsc) and the Business school have all set standards as the world benchmark. "

Any 10 year old can google world university rankings and discover that.. GASP, not only do indian universities not rivals the western schools in quality they even fall *FAR behind China*. And indian universities setting standard of which others look up to? hahahaha i dont even....


World's Best Universities; Top 400 Universities in the World | US News

HKU, hong kong #22
CUHK, Hong Kong #37
HKUST hong kong #40
Peking University, china #46
Tsinghua University, china #47
Fudan University, china #91
.
.
Boat loads of chinese universities later
.
.
Indian Institute of Technology Delhi (IITD), India *#218*

Other 5 reasons are BS as well, but this really made me lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

applesauce said:


> LOLs, just a cursory glance and i saw this
> 
> "Education System....
> India&#8217;s education system has proven to be far more advanced than its Chinese counterpart. Indian Institutes of Technology (IIT) is a world prestigious institution that even rivals western universities at the quality of education it provides ...
> Other educational intuitions like the Indian Institute of Science (IIsc) and the Business school have all set standards as the world benchmark. "
> 
> Any 10 year old can google world university rankings and discover that.. GASP, not only do indian universities not rivals the western schools in quality they even fall *FAR behind China*. And indian universities setting standard of which others look up to? hahahaha i dont even....



Hahaha that is too funny. In the OECD Educational tests, China came top of the world, while India came the LAST in the world. 

And they are boasting about their education? They don't even have ONE University in the top 200.



below_freezing said:


> This article is from 2008.



And we have seen the results of their boasting. Now the Economists who invented the idea of BRIC, have said that "India is the most disappointing of all the BRIC nations", while India's growth is falling to 6% with massive debts and deficits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

6 incrediblely funny reasons indeed.


----------



## Pak47

Indians should stop comparing themselves to China, and try to fix its many internal problems first.


----------



## Imperial

I can believe the amount of BS we try to churn out. I love my country but even I can see that its not comparable to China in anything but population. We made ourselves this way by abiding to caste politics and the Indian Stretchable Time.

You dont need to find out when you have developed enough to compare to China, China will start noticing you and you will come to know.

Till then lets not compare, the only thing it does is hurt sentiments of people who can see the truth.


----------



## xTra

Why should we beat China, can't we both grow simultaneousy.


----------



## AHMED85

CorporateAffairs said:


> Six reasons, why will India beat China
> 
> Ever wondered who will win the economic competition between China and India? Here are the six short answers to your question  the reason why India will become the next Asian Tiger while the Chinese dragon be humiliated.
> 
> Population
> India is experiencing a explosive population growth which is predicted to overtake China as the Worlds largest population within the next decade. Thus India has the human resources needed to propel its growth. Currently India has the worlds youngest population  almost 1 out of every 10 people in India is below the age of 25. Thus the country has a ton of fresh minds entering the various industry, business, and education sectors. China however is facing a population crisis. The One-Child policy has left many parents to abandon their female children or not desire a female child. Thus more males are born to Chinese families to help with the family income. So China is facing an unequal sex ratio (males: females) in which there are less females for every male in the population. By 2015, Chinas population will peak at 1 billion and then decrease steadily while Chinese government struggles with providing care to its aging millions.
> 
> Economy
> Chinas current economic growth is due to resource accumulation from trades while Indias growth is increasingly based on a more efficient economic sector. In the long run, a more efficient economy will always overtake and surpass a large cumbersome inefficient economy. This is seen today as China buys debts from foreign powers while trying to market their goods and resources to a global market  while India is focusing on specializing their economy and providing better quality services such as the IT sector. Thus unlike China, outsourcing to India has grown rapidly and by 2010, it is expected to be 56 billion dollars a year. Currently every major company has begun to invest heavily in India and has started to rely on Indian engineers for their next-generation products. Google lead scientist, Krishna Bharat is working on the new core search engine technology in Indian tech capital of Bangalore while companies like GM, Boeing, Motorola, Cisco, HP and many others have begun to make their R&D facilities and Asian headquarters in India. Bangalore, in many ways, has become to Silicon Valley in 1999, with much development and growth headed its way. However, China still manages to hold the 9.5% growth lead thanks to its mass production capabilities  which has begun to see problems due to their bad quality as been by the lead in Kingfisher toys or the poisons in Chinese imported fish.
> 
> Industry
> China is a leading producer of marketable good and a major mass producer of such goods. Thus to maintain their lead, China is working on industrial plants geared towards their production sector. Meanwhile, India is a rising power in the software, design, services and precision industry. There is no other IT sector in the world that can compare to or even hold its own against India. So what is the key difference maker between India and China? Well China is what we call a light industry producer while India is the heavy Industry producer. While China makes the toys and the T-shirts that we see as common goods on the market, India is making industrial grade steel used in making skyscrapers, tanks and ships while its automotive industry is experiencing unprecedented growth. Thus in the short run, China will experience a growth thats mainly due to its ability to sell common goods, it is going to have trouble with heavy industry. A good example of this would be the Chinese attempt to kick start their automotive industry  which continues to be a failure and fails to reach a global audience. Meanwhile Indian companies such as TATA is making headlines by making more cheaper and efficient cars and making deals with western companies like GM and many others. More recent was the takeover of Jaguar and Land Rover by Indian TATA motors  an indicator of Indias heavy growth industry seeking to expand its influence worldwide.
> 
> Education System
> Every year both India and China produce over 500 thousand engineers who graduate with high degrees  compared to the 60 thousand who graduate in the US. Out of the 500 thousand, a better part of them are Indian graduates. India has the 2nd largest English speaking population out of the English nations and 2nd largest nation with the most English speakers per GDP. Indias education system has proven to be far more advanced than its Chinese counterpart. Indian Institutes of Technology (IIT) is a world prestigious institution that even rivals western universities at the quality of education it provides  churning out the engineers and IT professionals of tomorrow. Currently, India is the 2nd largest producer of Engineers, scientist and doctors. Other educational intuitions like the Indian Institute of Science (IIsc) and the Business school have all set standards as the world benchmark. Meanwhile in China, low English speaking populations with high illiteracy rates have been a turnoff for many companies and opportunity seekers. Indias education have steadily been increasing while corruption, and lack of uncontrolled and wasteful spending has not been beneficial to the education sector.
> 
> Environmental Consequences
> As with any developing country, India and China both are heavy producers of pollution which continues to contribute to the global warning. Massive and forcible seizures of land, the destruction of usable housing structures, reduction of arable land, and environmental degradation in China has all contributed to a environmental policies for the near future. In an effort to promote the image of growth and modernization, China has done little to research their environmental impact on the planet and thus is harboring an oncoming crisis within the next few decades. India has however been slow to respond like China to the growth, thus making sure safety procedures are more accurately followed. Even today, Chinese companies do not install filters onto their smoke stacks or care for where they dump their industrial garbage while in India, environmental groups (using their freedom of speech & rights) have begun to advocate for better environmental care.
> 
> Growth Investment
> Chinas economy began its growth spree almost 13 years (1979) before India even emerged on the global economic market. Even when China did emerge, it began to rely on foreign investments too much. Today, China is dependent on foreign investments. The Chinese stock market has already crashed and is still reeling to recover. Almost 70% of the countrys banks have declared bankruptcy and is now riding on foreign investments. Like communist Russia, China is mobilizing its resources trying to issue a mirage of growth by buying US debts, modernizing its army seizing civilian lands for huge building projects  but at what price? In the long run, none of this will stimulate the decaying and crumbling Chinese financial/capital market. There are no private run enterprises in China  for the fear of individualization and loss of government control of the country. So while China is relying on foreign investments and trade, India has been developing a wave of homegrown, innovative private companies, especially in high tech & information sector. For example, even when facing severe international sanctions and trade limitations, Indian civilian and military nuclear program has been effectively successfully, springing forth a homegrown nuclear technology capable of processing Thorium  unlike all the other nuclear technology that uses uranium.
> 
> *Just like that, Indian companies have grown on their own, and are now emerging on the world markets. TATA Group, Reliance Corp, Mittal Steel and many others have begun to takeover European and American companies*   expanding their global reach. Indias stock markets have grown exceedingly large; the Bombay stock market has broken numerous domestic and international records. Indian companies are earning more due to the 20% returns on the investment opportunities in India  thus the reason for Japans recent 5 billion dollar investment in the industrial corridor of India. Overall, India is growing at a rate that ensures quality while experiencing record breaking growth  *something China has failed to do*.
> 
> 
> Source: Six Reason Why India Will Beat China | Newsflavor


 
you give some factual thing but on the beat fact you must post this thread in Stupid And Funny From All Over The World. Right know


----------



## AHMED85

CorporateAffairs said:


> Six reasons, why will India beat China
> 
> Ever wondered who will win the economic competition between China and India? Here are the six short answers to your question  the reason why India will become the next Asian Tiger while the Chinese dragon be humiliated.
> 
> Population
> India is experiencing a explosive population growth which is predicted to overtake China as the Worlds largest population within the next decade. Thus India has the human resources needed to propel its growth. Currently India has the worlds youngest population  almost 1 out of every 10 people in India is below the age of 25. Thus the country has a ton of fresh minds entering the various industry, business, and education sectors. China however is facing a population crisis. The One-Child policy has left many parents to abandon their female children or not desire a female child. Thus more males are born to Chinese families to help with the family income. So China is facing an unequal sex ratio (males: females) in which there are less females for every male in the population. By 2015, Chinas population will peak at 1 billion and then decrease steadily while Chinese government struggles with providing care to its aging millions.
> 
> Economy
> Chinas current economic growth is due to resource accumulation from trades while Indias growth is increasingly based on a more efficient economic sector. In the long run, a more efficient economy will always overtake and surpass a large cumbersome inefficient economy. This is seen today as China buys debts from foreign powers while trying to market their goods and resources to a global market  while India is focusing on specializing their economy and providing better quality services such as the IT sector. Thus unlike China, outsourcing to India has grown rapidly and by 2010, it is expected to be 56 billion dollars a year. Currently every major company has begun to invest heavily in India and has started to rely on Indian engineers for their next-generation products. Google lead scientist, Krishna Bharat is working on the new core search engine technology in Indian tech capital of Bangalore while companies like GM, Boeing, Motorola, Cisco, HP and many others have begun to make their R&D facilities and Asian headquarters in India. Bangalore, in many ways, has become to Silicon Valley in 1999, with much development and growth headed its way. However, China still manages to hold the 9.5% growth lead thanks to its mass production capabilities  which has begun to see problems due to their bad quality as been by the lead in Kingfisher toys or the poisons in Chinese imported fish.
> 
> Industry
> China is a leading producer of marketable good and a major mass producer of such goods. Thus to maintain their lead, China is working on industrial plants geared towards their production sector. Meanwhile, India is a rising power in the software, design, services and precision industry. There is no other IT sector in the world that can compare to or even hold its own against India. So what is the key difference maker between India and China? Well China is what we call a light industry producer while India is the heavy Industry producer. While China makes the toys and the T-shirts that we see as common goods on the market, India is making industrial grade steel used in making skyscrapers, tanks and ships while its automotive industry is experiencing unprecedented growth. Thus in the short run, China will experience a growth thats mainly due to its ability to sell common goods, it is going to have trouble with heavy industry. A good example of this would be the Chinese attempt to kick start their automotive industry  which continues to be a failure and fails to reach a global audience. Meanwhile Indian companies such as TATA is making headlines by making more cheaper and efficient cars and making deals with western companies like GM and many others. More recent was the takeover of Jaguar and Land Rover by Indian TATA motors  an indicator of Indias heavy growth industry seeking to expand its influence worldwide.
> 
> Education System
> Every year both India and China produce over 500 thousand engineers who graduate with high degrees  compared to the 60 thousand who graduate in the US. Out of the 500 thousand, a better part of them are Indian graduates. India has the 2nd largest English speaking population out of the English nations and 2nd largest nation with the most English speakers per GDP. Indias education system has proven to be far more advanced than its Chinese counterpart. Indian Institutes of Technology (IIT) is a world prestigious institution that even rivals western universities at the quality of education it provides  churning out the engineers and IT professionals of tomorrow. Currently, India is the 2nd largest producer of Engineers, scientist and doctors. Other educational intuitions like the Indian Institute of Science (IIsc) and the Business school have all set standards as the world benchmark. Meanwhile in China, low English speaking populations with high illiteracy rates have been a turnoff for many companies and opportunity seekers. Indias education have steadily been increasing while corruption, and lack of uncontrolled and wasteful spending has not been beneficial to the education sector.
> 
> Environmental Consequences
> As with any developing country, India and China both are heavy producers of pollution which continues to contribute to the global warning. Massive and forcible seizures of land, the destruction of usable housing structures, reduction of arable land, and environmental degradation in China has all contributed to a environmental policies for the near future. In an effort to promote the image of growth and modernization, China has done little to research their environmental impact on the planet and thus is harboring an oncoming crisis within the next few decades. India has however been slow to respond like China to the growth, thus making sure safety procedures are more accurately followed. Even today, Chinese companies do not install filters onto their smoke stacks or care for where they dump their industrial garbage while in India, environmental groups (using their freedom of speech & rights) have begun to advocate for better environmental care.
> 
> Growth Investment
> Chinas economy began its growth spree almost 13 years (1979) before India even emerged on the global economic market. Even when China did emerge, it began to rely on foreign investments too much. Today, China is dependent on foreign investments. The Chinese stock market has already crashed and is still reeling to recover. Almost 70% of the countrys banks have declared bankruptcy and is now riding on foreign investments. Like communist Russia, China is mobilizing its resources trying to issue a mirage of growth by buying US debts, modernizing its army seizing civilian lands for huge building projects  but at what price? In the long run, none of this will stimulate the decaying and crumbling Chinese financial/capital market. There are no private run enterprises in China  for the fear of individualization and loss of government control of the country. So while China is relying on foreign investments and trade, India has been developing a wave of homegrown, innovative private companies, especially in high tech & information sector. For example, even when facing severe international sanctions and trade limitations, Indian civilian and military nuclear program has been effectively successfully, springing forth a homegrown nuclear technology capable of processing Thorium  unlike all the other nuclear technology that uses uranium.
> 
> *Just like that, Indian companies have grown on their own, and are now emerging on the world markets. TATA Group, Reliance Corp, Mittal Steel and many others have begun to takeover European and American companies*   expanding their global reach. Indias stock markets have grown exceedingly large; the Bombay stock market has broken numerous domestic and international records. Indian companies are earning more due to the 20% returns on the investment opportunities in India  thus the reason for Japans recent 5 billion dollar investment in the industrial corridor of India. Overall, India is growing at a rate that ensures quality while experiencing record breaking growth  *something China has failed to do*.
> 
> 
> Source: Six Reason Why India Will Beat China | Newsflavor


 
you give some factual thing but on the beat fact you must post this thread in Stupid And Funny From All Over The World. Right know


----------



## Anish1

ONE REASON WHY CHINA BEATS INDIA

1.Politics- No corruption no red tape no favouritism only interests of the country

Ill repost the article myself every year and it will have the same response.

CONGRESS HATAO DESH BACHAO


----------



## haywards

Man fact is we are 10 years behind china....
From now if we grow @ 10% and china grows rate gets arround 2 to 3% it will take 10 yrs to get equal to china...
Thts not possible i think...


----------



## Sugarcane

Incredible India


----------



## Amolthebest

All the biggest wars have been won by democratic countries.Thats give us edge.


----------



## Azmal

5 reason why India cant beat china

1/weak military against china/pakistan
2.weak and corrupt leader
3.90 percent poor population
4.Bad economy 
5.Many serpertist movement from south to north and east to west


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Azmal said:


> 5 reason why India cant beat china
> 
> 1/weak military against china/pakistan
> 2.weak and corrupt leader
> 3.90 percent poor population
> 4.Bad economy
> 5.Many serpertist movement from south to north and east to west



So you agree that Pakistan will loose badly against India ?? cause you too have these five qualities apart from several others. 

BTW point no. 3 , 4 and 5 shows that your not knowledgable enough to recive a reply.....but as you know..adat se majboor...heck


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Aramsogo

rcrmj said:


> lol Indians, how classic, I have saved this article, and I will repost it in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years, 20 years and as long as the forum exists, I just want to see how big this joke, how denial and how deep this vvetdream can achieve..



Agreed. This one is classic. There is no manifest destiny of superpowerdom for India. Just talking about it doesn't make it happen.

In fact, India owes everything it has achieved in the last 20 years to an ethnic Chinese-American from Shanghai named Charles Kuen Kao. If it wasn't for this Chinese person, 99% of Indians would be digging ditches instead of 93%. Must go back in time and take care of Sir Kao Terminator 2 style.

Charles K. Kao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Six reasons, why will India beat China
> 
> *Ever wondered who will win the economic competition between China and India? Here are the six short answers to your question &#8211; the reason why India will become the next Asian Tiger while the Chinese dragon be humiliated. *



Big talk, big talk... big talk.

This article was written in *2008*.

Now it is *2012*, what do the Indians have to show for it? 

- India's growth rate has fallen to 6.9%, while countries like Turkey/Argentina/Sri Lanka are all above 8%+.
- India has consistent double-digit inflation, the highest inflation out of all the BRIC countries

- Jim O'Neil, the economist who invented the concept of "BRIC", has said that India is the most disappointing of all the BRIC nations
- Fareed Zakira from CNN said that the "I" in BRIC should be given to Indonesia instead
- India scored the second WORST in the OECD educational tests
- According to India's leading economist Amartya Sen, India has gone from the second best in South Asia to the second worst, in terms of social indicators
- India's poverty is still the worst in the world, worse than the entire continent of Africa

Now there is the difference between "big talk" in 2008, and reality in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anish1

Azmal said:


> 5 reason why India cant beat china
> 
> 1/weak military against china/pakistan
> 2.weak and corrupt leader
> 3.90 percent poor population
> 4.Bad economy
> 5.Many serpertist movement from south to north and east to west



Thats coming from a person whos country has not won a single war except Baloch insurgency?
Your president is on trial. Your former martial law admin is barred from entering the country.
People are slipping into poverty day by day
Economy run on free saudi oil, afghan drug trade, american aid and chinese weapons.

4 out of 5 provinces in struggle for independance-
(i) Balochistan -BLA,BRA etc
(ii) FATA- tribes and taliban
(iii) Sindh- suppression of muhajirs
(iv) Khyber- taliban

Seriously pakistan is miles behind India
No point in comparing when Mumbai alone has a bigger GDP THAN WHOLE OF PAKISTAN.


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Big talk, big talk... big talk.
> 
> This article was written in *2008*.
> 
> Now it is *2012*, what do the Indians have to show for it?
> 
> - India's growth rate has fallen to 6.9%, while countries like Turkey/Argentina/Sri Lanka are all above 8%+.
> - India has consistent double-digit inflation, the highest inflation out of all the BRIC countries
> 
> - Jim O'Neil, the economist who invented the concept of "BRIC", has said that India is the most disappointing of all the BRIC nations



Some more realities for you ..

Indian inflation is at two yr low ..unless you are a semi illiterate 9.75 % (at its peak) of 7% right now does not count as "consistent double-digit inflation".

Indian industrial growth rate after taking taking a plunge in third has recovered.
Manufacturing has been at highest in point.
India has grown by 7.5 % in first three quarters of this yr and will maintain a growth rate between 7-7.5% for the entire yr.
This growth rate expected to rise to above 9% in CY 2013.(according E&Y)

Where as Chinese economy bubble has collapsed is expected to slow down to 7%(according Chinese sources) and 4%(according to IMF)


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> Where as Chinese economy bubble has collapsed is expected to slow down to 7%(according Chinese sources) and 4%(according to IMF)



LOL, that is exactly what the author of the OP said.

China is on the verge of collapse, and India is on the verge of ascendancy. It sounds great, until you realize he wrote that article in *2008*. 

For Indians, they are always living in tomorrow and failing to live up to the expectations. It is always "tomorrow we will grow faster than China" for years and years and years now.

But in ACTUAL fact, China's growth rate is 9.2% while India's growth rate is 6.9%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

As for India's inflation, here is a chart that was posted by your fellow Indian:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

ares said:


> Some more realities for you ..
> 
> Indian inflation is at two yr low ..unless you are a semi illiterate 9.75 % (at its peak) of 7% right now does not count as "consistent double-digit inflation".
> 
> Indian industrial growth rate after taking taking a plunge in third has recovered.
> Manufacturing has been at highest in point.
> India has grown by 7.5 % in first three quarters of this yr and will maintain a growth rate between 7-7.5% for the entire yr.
> This growth rate expected to rise to above 9% in CY 2013.(according E&Y)
> 
> Where as Chinese economy bubble has collapsed is expected to slow down to 7%(according Chinese sources) and 4%(according to IMF)



Indian inflation is heavily dependent on the monsoon. They are not favorable this year due to El Nino/ La Nina.

Social housing and consumer credit is what China is betting on domestically in 2012.


----------



## Anish1

China started developing in 1970's compared to india which started in 1990's.
China started 20 years before and is 10 years ahead.

Plus China has death penalty for corrupt and has a strong stance on terrorism in Xinjiang. India does not shut down its terrorist cells in Azamgarh due to political reasons. If india had death penalty for corrupt they would be few politicians left and fewer IAS
officers.


----------



## MilSpec

Why India doesn't need to beat china?

We have to fight the evils in our own society instead to competing in any silly games with china.

Our educational system needs an overhaul to produce better talent

We still need strive to achieve better social justice system

We need to be pump more money into the economy, uplift the poor from our society

We still ave a good 15-20 years of tough development work to be in any level to compete with any other country

After that if we do need to compete with china or america or anyone else, lets not compete with fighter jets and nukes, lets compete on freedom of speech, social justice, education, Cultural freedom, etc.

P.S. To the chinese members here, it's great to see that your country is prospering, our aspirations to compete with you makes it compliment to you and not an insult!!!!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

sandy_3126 said:


> P.S. To the chinese members here, it's great to see that your country is prospering, our aspirations to compete with you makes it compliment to you and not an insult!!!!



Did you read the first paragraph of the article?



CorporateAffairs said:


> *Ever wondered who will win the economic competition between China and India? Here are the six short answers to your question &#8211; the reason why India will become the next Asian Tiger while the Chinese dragon be humiliated. *



And the rest is some BS about how China is on the verge of collapse. Funny, it is four years later and they are still singing the exact same song.


----------



## MilSpec

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Did you read the first paragraph of the article?



Yes sir i did, and I replied to the same... If we aspire to be able to compete with you someday, that means your progress is inspirational to us. its a compliment..... 

About hate speech from both sides... i don't really bother addressing any of them... all of them irrespective of which side they are on, are morons....


----------



## aks18

Anish9500 said:


> Thats coming from a person whos country has not won a single war except Baloch insurgency?
> Your president is on trial. Your former martial law admin is barred from entering the country.
> People are slipping into poverty day by day
> Economy run on free saudi oil, afghan drug trade, american aid and chinese weapons.
> 
> 4 out of 5 provinces in struggle for independance-
> (i) Balochistan -BLA,BRA etc
> (ii) FATA- tribes and taliban
> (iii) *Sindh- suppression of muhajirs
> (iv) Khyber- taliban
> *
> Seriously pakistan is miles behind India
> No point in comparing when Mumbai alone has a bigger GDP THAN WHOLE OF PAKISTAN.



 ohh man i live in pakistan and dont know sindhis are also fighting for independence even our economy's hub is in sindh  and about khyber pakhtonkhuwa if talibans are so strong why they havent captured peshawar uptil now which is on afghan border  ??


----------



## hembo

Hate these d!ck messaging / measuring threads...


----------



## Pakchina

The six reasons had been around since 2005 and all western gurus had predicted that India would beat China as from 2005 or else as from next year. But what we see in 2012, India is still lagging well behind China in all sectors from education, to Heath system, industry etc except in miliatary procurement. Such prediction had been around for decade, India will surpass China, will beat China etc. But this never happens, its like a Bollywood dream. If India was so brilliant in such sectors it would have already beaten and surpassed China since 2008. But what we see, the gap between both countries keep on increasing in favor of China despite India being so brilliant in all these sectors. Regarding population, its useless to have two billions of lazy people lacking basic education and discipline to work, regarding education its useless to have thousand of engineers while millions remain uneducated, regarding environment India is much dirty and polluted than China but this remain hidden by the Indian Government and the western media, China is now number one in green energy, solar energy and it is investing heavily in sustainable and green economic deveiopment, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anish1

aks18 said:


> ohh man i live in pakistan and dont know sindhis are also fighting for independence even our economy's hub is in sindh  and about khyber pakhtonkhuwa if talibans are so strong why they havent captured peshawar uptil now which is on afghan border  ??



So why is Karachi always in civil war? Thousands die in shootings every year.
Iraq in 2011 had fewer insurgent deaths than Pakistan. 

Taliban cant do conventional warfare so cant capture a whole city but it can control a whole region.


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, that is exactly what the author of the OP said.
> 
> China is on the verge of collapse, and India is on the verge of ascendancy. It sounds great, until you realize he wrote that article in *2008*.
> 
> For Indians, they are always living in tomorrow and failing to live up to the expectations. It is always "tomorrow we will grow faster than China" for years and years and years now.
> 
> But in ACTUAL fact, China's growth rate is 9.2% while India's growth rate is 6.9%.



I never said verge ..I am saying the bubble is collapsing right now ..obviously those familiar with economics know with the lag effect..but once already the effects

And if you and go about mentioning Indian growth rate is 6.9% in last quarter then at least quote the correct quarterly growth rate of your economy.
8.9% for Q4...down from 9.8% last year. 


China's Economy Expands 8.9% in Q4
Published on 1/17/2012 12:17:38 PM | By TradingEconomics.com, Reuters


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> As for India's inflation, here is a chart that was posted by your fellow Indian:




So now you are going to take 2yr old peak inflation figures and then pass off lines like "consistent double digit inflation"
Tell when has Indians inflation crossed double digit mark in last one yr?

and FYI as of now Indian inflation stands at 6.49%.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




Aramsogo said:


> Indian inflation is heavily dependent on the monsoon. They are not favorable this year due to El Nino/ La Nina.
> 
> Social housing and consumer credit is what China is betting on domestically in 2012.



Food inflation is but a small part of CPI ..which btw stands at -ve 1%.


----------



## artaxerces

Name calling never solves anything. We have to look at the facts.

As of the end of 2011, China's nominal GDP is 7 Trillion USD and India's GDP is 1.8 Trillion USD. China is maintaining annual GDP growth rates above 9% while India's has fallen under 7%.


These are just plain facts on the ground. And I don't think Chinese people should gloat about it nor should Indians feel ashamed of it. This is not a zero sum game. Chinese Economic growth benefits India and vice versa. 

However, if all things are equal, you would expect India to have a much higher GDP growth rate(because it's starting from a much lower base per capital income). But that is not happening due to a variety of reasons. Here are some of the tops ones imho:

1. China is heavily outspending India on Industrial infrastructure (Railways , power generation, airports, telecommuncations...etc). This lowers the cost of doing business, making Chinese enterprises more competitive. 

2. China is spending about 4% of GDP on Education, about the same as India. However that translates into nearly 4X the resources per Child on absolute terms. So quite naturally, you going to get on average, a better educated and more productive citizen. When coupled with the heavy investment into technical/vocational schools, this produces extremely large numbers of medium skilled industrial workers at a competitive cost.

3. China spends only 1.4% of GDP on the Military, India is spending 1.9%. Ultimately, military purchases are wasting assets. Beyond a minimum level of deterrence, the money is far better spent on building schools, hospitals, roads, planting trees....etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shinigami

artaxerces said:


> Name calling never solves anything. We have to look at the facts.
> 
> As of the end of 2011, China's nominal GDP is 7 Trillion USD and India's GDP is 1.8 Trillion USD. China is maintaining annual GDP growth rates above 9% while India's has fallen under 7%.
> 
> 
> These are just plain facts on the ground. And I don't think Chinese people should gloat about it nor should Indians feel ashamed of it. This is not a zero sum game. Chinese Economic growth benefits India and vice versa.
> 
> However, if all things are equal, you would expect India to have a much higher GDP growth rate(because it's starting from a much lower base per capital income). But that is not happening due to a variety of reasons. Here are some of the tops ones imho:
> 
> 1. China is heavily outspending India on Industrial infrastructure (Railways , power generation, airports, telecommuncations...etc). This lowers the cost of doing business, making Chinese enterprises more competitive.
> 
> 2. China is spending about 4% of GDP on Education, about the same as India. However that translates into nearly 4X the resources per Child on absolute terms. So quite naturally, you going to get on average, a better educated and more productive citizen. When coupled with the heavy investment into technical/vocational schools, this produces extremely large numbers of medium skilled industrial workers at a competitive cost.
> 
> 3. China spends only 1.4% of GDP on the Military, India is spending 1.9%. Ultimately, military purchases are wasting assets. Beyond a minimum level of deterrence, the money is far better spent on building schools, hospitals, roads, planting trees....etc.



fairly balanced post. welcome to the forum


----------



## Anish1

China is very smart 
Overinvest in infra when labour and capital is cheap
As economic goodwill obtained by masses the infra will already be there and can be utilised immediately

In india we are just keeping pace we are not ahead.
Although urban areas are now well developed with metros airports hospitals etc


----------



## au090419

india is nothing infront of China............india think before you speak..........everyone knows indian corrupt government


----------



## SpArK

au090419 said:


> india is nothing *infront* of China...........




What about side . top, back.



> .india think before you speak..........



Also drink before steaK.



> everyone knows indian corrupt government



Everyone also knows rock n roll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

After goint thru 4 pages I can only suggest you guyz to not intend to beat someone. I mean, its a bad attitude to feel pride in or target beating china to forsee ur achievements.

Lets not even look towards china and their growth story. We are completely different people. Better fulfill our comman populatio's requirements and we will see ourselves growing naturally. We dont need to force development owing to the nature of our economy. Just keep on satisfying people's needs and development will automatically be no.1 in the world.


----------



## acetophenol

Since India lacks an efficient,people friendly,unoppressed government like china,Bhart will never overtake china.
India also lacks a fastly developing,booming economy,all weather multi role friend like Pakistan.
Not to mention the lack of historical and cultural values.
India is the centre for oppression,terrorism etc. 
Typical bharti delusional dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

I give you 7th reason

Indian dont know how to shut their mouth about their greatness before even achieving half greatness
Mars to India: I see ants running around without any direction, get them direction build something and then talking about beating this and beating that.


----------



## Phoenix89

Why open such threads why give chinese and Pakistani friends heartattack....

We are struggling to maintain our growth rate, there are lots of thing to be worried about and there are lots of things to be proud of...Still long way to go.....

Chienese people (+ pak ) calm down....evil Hindu started this thread...


----------



## Parul

xyxmt said:


> I give you 7th reason
> 
> Indian dont know how to shut their mouth about their greatness before even achieving half greatness
> Mars to India: I see ants running around without any direction, get them direction build something and then talking about beating this and beating that.



Can you Enlighten us about


----------



## Wickerman

Parul said:


> Can you Enlighten us about



Ill enlighten you. There are no ants. All of them died in civil war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## au090419

any stats or any survey, this man is a retard, this man is a bullish but not bullish but full bull who is making cheap india bigger than successful china, look at the exports of china, fdi in china, remittance in china so think before you speak............but its good india is having such big dreams but when they will not be able to make this dream truth then subsequently there will be a big dirty boot on indian corrupt government face and also on indian people face..............sorry if looks little bit harsh but reality is reality


----------



## au090419

SpArK said:


> What about side . top, back.
> 
> 
> 
> Also drink before steaK.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone also knows rock n roll.



keep on living in fantasy world of such big dreams which can never be true.....such big freedom wars going on in indian gujarat, assam etc. first control them and what will you control these freedom fighters, you cannot control a single person bal thackeray


----------



## Spring Onion

You have So many reasons and you still failed to do so thats what matters


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Why India Won't Be The Next China...And That's Bullish


The following story appears in the June 25, 2012 Investment Guide issue of Forbes magazine.

India and China. Western investors love to compare the world&#8217;s most populous nations as if they were identical economies at different points on the same timeline. After all, both are growth powerhouses. Over the decade ended in 2010, China&#8217;s GDP grew on average 10.3% per year versus an impressive 7.4% for India.

But investors should stop thinking about India as China 2.0. There are good reasons to be bullish on India, precisely because it is different from China.

While China is all about exports, India is an economy that thrives on domestic consumption. With fears of European contagion and anemic worldwide growth affecting *exporters like China and Brazil, fund managers have been looking more seriously at India.

There are now two dozen Indian equity mutual funds and ETFs available to capitalize on the country&#8217;s long-term growth. After a dismal 2011 Indian equity mutual funds have gotten off to a strong start this year.

The threat of an economic slowdown in India may give *investors pause, but on a company level fund managers continue to see long-term opportunity.

&#8220;The biggest collection of consumer-facing companies that can benefit from structural growth is found in India,&#8221; says Sammy Simnegar, manager of Fidelity&#8217;s International Capital Appreciation Fund. &#8220;The government doesn&#8217;t have major shareholdings in the vast majority of listed companies. In China it&#8217;s the exact opposite.&#8221;

The big story in India continues to be its demographics. It will overtake China as the largest population in the world by 2030 and has one of the youngest populations among emerging-market nations. Nearly half its citizens are under 25.
&#8220;Most developed markets are in *decline, especially Japan. China and others are past their peak,&#8221; says Prashant Khemka, managing director and chief investment officer at Goldman Sachs Asset *Management India.

Given its burgeoning population of working-age people, India&#8217;s biggest opportunity is also its biggest threat. Will its economy be able to provide enough jobs?

Sharat Shroff, manager of the Matthews India Fund, which has returned 10.2% annually since its inception in 2005, points to infrastructure investment as a critical step toward leveraging what he calls India&#8217;s &#8220;demographic dividend.&#8221;
Economists and analysts say the key will be maintaining GDP growth above 7% or so. The movement of rural Indians to urban life could play a big role in achieving that rate.

&#8220;Around 30% of the population in India is urban,&#8221; notes Khemka. &#8220;The movement of labor from agriculture to manufacturing and services can add 1% in growth annually, according to some estimates.&#8221;

Would-be investors in Indian funds (see table) should keep in mind that, unlike China, India is a net importer. Its domestic economy&#8217;s health will drive returns.



Many fund managers focus on Indian blue chips and the global firms that have established significant foreign divisions there. Hugh Simon, manager of the Dreyfus India Fund, owns names like Novartis India, Nestlé India, Pfizer Limited and Whirlpool of India. His fund is up 10.9% year-to-date.

Simnegar of Fidelity also likes consumer companies with strong brands. &#8220;You&#8217;re going to have more people with more money in their pockets, who like to buy aspirational products.&#8221;

In May the Indian government cut in half long-term *capital gains taxes on private equity investors while simultaneously postponing the implementation of new tax laws until at least April 2013: a good sign in a nation plagued by bureaucracy.
As with any emerging market, investors in India must be able to stomach risk. For example, India is the fifth-largest oil importer in the world. If a spike in oil price causes GDP growth to falter, India&#8217;s demographic dividend could very well become a population time bomb


Why India Won't Be The Next China...And That's Bullish - Forbes


----------



## rcrmj

to Americans Tomorrow is tomorrow, to Chinese tomorrow is next hour (we are working our ar$e off to catch-up with the americans)````but to delusional indians``tomorrow is 2050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

rcrmj said:


> to Americans Tomorrow is tomorrow, to Chinese tomorrow is next hour (we are working our ar$e off to catch-up with the americans)````but to delusional indians``tomorrow is 2050




Chinese are made to work by CCP (sate sponsored capitalism) where as Indians follow their dreams and work for it. 

You have no idea of India work culture??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

rcrmj said:


> to Americans Tomorrow is tomorrow, to Chinese tomorrow is next hour (we are working our ar$e off to catch-up with the americans)````but to delusional indians``tomorrow is 2050



 they are still stuck up storm in India since google shows AP in China


----------



## rcrmj

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> Chinese are made to work by CCP (sate sponsored capitalism) where as Indians follow their dreams and work for it.
> 
> You have no idea of India work culture??



kid please have some common sense```so according to your moronic hindi logic that CCP 'forced' us to have more money, bigger house, higher education, live longer, healther and cleaner, as well as having nice cars and free movement to other countries, then your high caste rullers are forcing Indians to remain poor, uneducated, have small places in slums, defecting in public, millions starving to death yearly``and most importantly remaining the joke of modern world```

and your so called 'indian dream' is the indian delusion that we know about```

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

chinese are arrogant as hell. their arrogance will be the cause of their fall.


----------



## Wright

Chinese are more homogenious, Han being 90% or so of the population. India has many religions which are in conflict with one another idologically (Islam and Hinudism) and many different ethnic groups that also have had some history of conflict with one another. Diversity eventually leads to conflict.

China enjoys the same advantage enjoyed by Japan and Korea.


----------



## applesauce

jandk said:


> chinese are arrogant as hell. their arrogance will be the cause of their fall.



oh lololol this coming from an indian


----------



## djsjs

rcrmj said:


> lol...so in 2013 I will repost this thread as I have promised to do it every 5 years, and i believe reality will either prove those 6 'reasons' or 6 laughing stocks..



indians always give us fun and happiness.thanks for all indians.


----------



## tarrar

Only a Hindi can post such a thing. You CANNOT beat China even in 10000 years, you hindis can't even come close to China in 10000 years. Do you know why? because China is a self built country no body helped them they made themselves & they will continue to grow stronger where as India is asking for all the help from US & it is true US is helping India & both are trying their best to beat China but you cant do it.

India is good at one thing buying failed & cheap technology.


----------



## shuttler

The initiation of the text and thread are indians' self admission that China has beaten india!



DelhiDareDevil said:


> Forgot the biggest reason why india fails miserably
> 
> *FAKE DEMOCRACY *



*added subsequently *


----------



## Amolthebest

rcrmj said:


> to Americans Tomorrow is tomorrow, to Chinese tomorrow is next hour (we are working our ar$e off to catch-up with the americans)````but to delusional indians``tomorrow is 2050


s. 

We are working with lots of freedoms and basic right And we will overcome you in next 50 years with all democratic rights. We will be bigger power than you with all basic rights in long term perspective. I dnt think even after 50 years Chinese common citizin has the right to chose their president by his choice. In long term we will be better.


----------



## rcrmj

Amolthebest said:


> s.
> 
> We are working with lots of freedoms and basic right And we will overcome you in next *50* years with all democratic rights. We will be bigger power than you with all basic rights in long term perspective. I dnt think even after 50 years Chinese common citizin has the right to chose their president by his choice. *In long term we will be better*.



hope you can live longer to see what will India come out```or humiliation again

every joke has a punch line````in Indian's case 'will' is the punch line


----------



## Amolthebest

rcrmj said:


> hope you can live longer to see what will India come out```or humiliation again
> 
> every joke has a punch line````in Indian's case 'will' is the punch line



What joke? I can understand that CPC has brainwashed you with all the things. Please try to vote to select your candidate and then come to comment here


----------



## rashid.sarwar

This article should be posted in stupid and funny section

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Azmal said:


> 5 reason why India cant beat china
> 
> 1/weak military against china/pakistan
> 2.weak and corrupt leader
> 3.90 percent poor population
> 4.Bad economy
> 5.Many serpertist movement from south to north and east to west



This is between India and China. Where da hell Pakistan comes into picture? :o

Leave it pakistanis. har jagah khud ko bewajah ghusedne ka koi matlab nahin. U r not in the picture at all.



rashid.sarwar said:


> This article should be posted in stupid and funny section



Tum kyon pareshan ho yaar. Its between India and China. Go compete with Uganda or Nigeria.


----------



## rcrmj

Amolthebest said:


> What joke? I can understand that CPC has brainwashed you with all the things. Please try to vote to select your candidate and then come to comment here



so when* 'will' *India catch-up with China, you mean by the time Somalia* 'will' *catch-up with the U.S?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

rcrmj said:


> so when* 'will' *India catch-up with China, you mean by the time Somalia* 'will' *catch-up with the U.S?



No whenur country will catch up with Pakistan when it comes to democratic rights.


----------



## Baby Leone

only six fake reasons:p??

but there are 1000s of reasons why india cann't beat China...


----------



## Amolthebest

Mr Javed said:


> only six fake reasons:p??
> 
> but there are 1000s of reasons why india cann't beat China...




Nice to see our major enemy once upon a time has become side enemy by supporting big brother China again


----------



## Baby Leone

Amolthebest said:


> Nice to see our major enemy once upon a time has become side enemy by supporting big brother China again



whtever float ur ship, but i made a sense, i think u indians need one thread per day of this kind to get a moral boast......why not working hard like chinese instead of making threads here every now n than? cz statistics are always opposite to wht u indians says, ever see a chinese comparing themself with US? even americans do tht but not chinese....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

tarrar said:


> Only a Hindi can post such a thing. You CANNOT beat China even in 10000 years, you hindis can't even come close to China in 10000 years. Do you know why? because China is a self built country no body helped them they made themselves & they will continue to grow stronger where as India is asking for all the help from US & it is true US is helping India & both are trying their best to beat China but you cant do it.
> 
> India is good at one thing buying failed & cheap technology.



O Mr. Cheer Leader. Get out of this post. U are not allowed here. Only China and India.


----------



## Amolthebest

Mr Javed said:


> whtever float ur ship, but i made a sense, i think u indians need one thread per day of this kind to get a moral boast......why not working hard like chinese instead of making threads here every now n than? cz statistics are always opposite to wht u indians says, ever see a chinese comparing themself with US? even americans do tht but not chinese....


 Dude dont tell us to work hard. majority of us working really hard. Thatswhy we are competing with China and even Obama thinks that we are threat to US's job ratio. But seeing Pakistan as a side hero to China and US is really painful. WHEN WILL THE REAL Pakistan STAND UP?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

mods should ban articles from garbage tabloids.


----------



## A.Rafay

I can state thousand reasons why China can beat India !


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

A.Rafay said:


> I can state thousand reasons why China can beat India !



Please do so.


----------



## Arav_Rana

This is not going to happen. Never.
India biggest week point is corruption and this banana democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Amolthebest said:


> Dude dont tell us to work hard. majority of us working really hard. Thatswhy we are competing with China and even Obama thinks that we are threat to US's job ratio. But seeing Pakistan as a side hero to China and US is really painful. WHEN WILL THE REAL Pakistan STAND UP?




yeah Obama think cz indians are taking low level jobs from iliterate americans which is not a big issue for americans compare to wht China is doing economically thts why in FP debates no one mention india ut mention china everywhere plus i have never seen any Pakistani taking sides of america ( but hav seen every indians who can even kill someone to make americans happy) even we support china on logical issues bit like u indians who even support US/ Israel more than India.....and dont take tention abt when Pakistan will stand up (as we know the drama of u guys how much u care for us since last 65 years..) better try to stand up for urself first & stop hiding behind US to fight with China from their shoulders.


----------



## A.Rafay

Syama Ayas said:


> Please do so.



So you want me to start a new thread of reasons where China beats the hell out of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

A.Rafay said:


> So you want me to start a new thread of reasons where China beats the hell out of India



Do what ever you want, just have the 1000 reasons presented. 


PS: Have them numbered, it helps in counting


----------



## Amolthebest

Mr Javed said:


> yeah Obama think cz indians are taking low level jobs from iliterate americans which is not a big issue for americans compare to wht China is doing economically thts why in FP debates no one mention india ut mention china everywhere plus i have never seen any Pakistani taking sides of america ( but hav seen every indians who can even kill someone to make americans happy) even we support china on logical issues bit like u indians who even support US/ Israel more than India.....and dont take tention abt when Pakistan will stand up (as we know the drama of u guys how much u care for us since last 65 years..) better try to stand up for urself first & stop hiding behind US to fight with China from their shoulders.



Dude we are everywhere in US. whether its ISRO , A Mc'donald joint or CitiBank. Even in US spaceship an Indian women is there. Pakistanis have become isolated community there like they in UK due to increasing extremism and terrorism.


----------



## Arav_Rana

A.Rafay said:


> I can state thousand reasons why China can beat India !



Yeah we all know your THIS talent 
But please don't waste your talent for such small things. your country needs your THIS talent most.


----------



## djsjs

Back to the real world&#65292;when will india have modern cities that can match our second-tier cities such as Xiamen,Dalian.
We have dozens of such modern and beautiful cities.to be honest, i don't think india will have any city that can match Shanghai or Shenzhen in 30 years.
Xiamen










Dalian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

@ A.Rafay 

I am still awaiting the 1000 reasons


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Six reasons, why will India beat China
> 
> Ever wondered who will win the economic competition between China and India? Here are the six short answers to your question &#8211; *the reason why India will become the next Asian Tiger while the Chinese dragon be humiliated. *



This article was published in 2008 (though this thread was posted in 2012).

*Now, let's look at what ACTUALLY happened:*

Pranab seeks calm after S&P downgrade - Hindustan Times

IMF cuts India growth forecast to 4.9% - The Times of India

Standard & Poor's warns India of a downgrade to junk - The Times of India

---------------------

Now, in hindsight... what do the Indian members have to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BJP*

tarrar said:


> Only a Hindi can post such a thing. You CANNOT beat China even in 10000 years, you hindis can't even come close to China in 10000 years. Do you know why? because China is a self built country no body helped them they made themselves & they will continue to grow stronger where as India is asking for all the help from US & it is true US is helping India & both are trying their best to beat China but you cant do it.
> 
> India is good at one thing buying failed & cheap technology.



haha ha ha.. I really laughed while reading it...

what about malyalam, tamil, telgu, marathi, bangali, garo, bodo???

b/t where is bahrain??


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> Back to the real world&#65292;when will india have modern cities that can match our second-tier cities such as Xiamen,Dalian.
> We have dozens of such modern and beautiful cities.to be honest, i don't think india will have any city that can match Shanghai or Shenzhen in 30 years.
> Xiamen
> 
> Dalian



I think our third or even budding 4th tier cities can beat them rather soundly

Dongguan, Guangdong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Guiyang-------The capital of the poorest province Guizhou.&#65288;Guiyang ranked 101 of China in GDP-cities-ranking &#65289;
can mumbai be guiyang in 10 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

djsjs said:


> Guiyang-------The capital of the poorest province Guizhou.
> can mumbai be guiyang in 10 years?



Some parts of Mumbai do resemble guiyang


----------



## djsjs

Syama Ayas said:


> Some parts of Mumbai do resemble guiyang



see any differences in the above pictures?the exterior walls of your best buildings are decorated with paint,while the worst of ours are painted ,too.i can not see one piece of curtain wall in your picture.

btw,do you know what is curtain wall?


----------



## karan21

First of all folks building cities doesnot matter here. Germany has almost no skyscrapers, so does britain. China has 1000s of them but still economically is relitively not that big. Yes I agree that real estate is a big part of China's economy but I am not interested in that. China builds cities and buildings on the theory "build and people will come". 

What I want is India to achieve what China has done in manufacturing. I want to see India producing stuff. Buildings will just come as economy grows and demand increases. 

In infra I want to India to build metros, roads and highways and airports. Fortunately we see that happening all over India. 12 cities of India has metros under cons and 50 airports have been built in last 5 yrs. These highrises will just come as demand increases.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

djsjs said:


> see any differences in the above pictures?the exterior walls of your best buildings are decorated with paint,while the worst of ours are painted ,too.i can not see one piece of curtain wall in your picture.
> 
> btw,do you know what is curtain wall?



Will need a close-up to see if curtain wall is on those buildings.


----------



## djsjs

karan21 said:


> First of all folks building cities doesnot matter here. Germany has almost no skyscrapers, so does britain. China has 1000s of them but still economically is relitively not that big. Yes I agree that* real estate* is a big part of China's economy but I am not interested in that. China builds cities and buildings on the theory "build and people will come".
> 
> What I want is India to achieve *what China has done in manufacturing*. I want to see India producing stuff. Buildings will just come as economy grows and demand increases.
> 
> In infra I want to India to build metros,* roads *and highways and airports. Fortunately we see that happening all over India. 12 cities of India has metros under cons and 50 airports have been built in last 5 yrs. These highrises will just come as demand increases.



Do you know how many related industries that can be driven by real estate ?Iron and steel, cement, metal, glass, chemicals, ceramics, plastics, machinery, electronics, textiles......almost every industry!Along with the development of the real estate industry, China has become the world's largest manufacturer of building materials and construction machinery productions.

what China has done in manufacturing?it is it your real thoughts?do you want to be the biggest fake goods manufacturer? do you forget that you often laugh at our manufacturing?

before you build enough roads ,you need to establish and improve the traffic rules .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

A.Rafay said:


> So you want me to start a new thread of reasons where China beats the hell out of India



Yes, please do. That would be even more fun.


----------



## karan21

djsjs said:


> Do you know how many related industries that can be driven by real estate ?Iron and steel, cement, metal, glass, chemicals, ceramics, plastics, machinery, electronics, textiles......almost every industry!Along with the development of the real estate industry, China has become the world's largest manufacturer of building materials and construction machinery productions.
> 
> what China has done in manufacturing?it is it your real thoughts?do you want to be the biggest fake goods manufacturer? do you forget that you often laugh at our manufacturing?
> 
> before you build enough roads ,you need to establish and improve the traffic rules .



I agree but all real estate being built in China is way more than demand. China's economy in 1999 was 1 trillion$. Even than China had more highrises and more length of metro trains than India has today with almost double the economy. In India real estate is demand driven. It is not built by surplus money from exports. We are actually in deficit. 

Now I never laughed at Chinese manufacturing atleast not now. Chinese manufacturing has now almost peaked as more people move into cities China will turn domestic and move into high middle income countries. I don't personally agree with debt related written articles written about China. I don't even think that China is in much of debt. Even if China's debt is over 100% still China has nothing to worry about. 

India will take its time to develop and China will just keep marching ahead. So just go on


----------



## djsjs

Syama Ayas said:


> Will need a close-up to see if curtain wall is on those buildings.



no.i have asked an indian about the main exterior materials used in india.his answer is *cement*,then i asked him if there are any energy-saving materials used .his answer is* no*.
I suddenly understood&#65306;a building of frequent power outages and no air conditioning does not need to be designed with energy-saving measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

@A.Rafay , looks like now you have a Chinese member too asking you to do so




A.Rafay said:


> So you want me to start a new thread of reasons where China beats the hell out of India
> 
> 
> Aramsogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please do. That would be even more fun.
Click to expand...


Now be a good Pakistan and honor the Chinese member + Deeper than Oceans and higher than mountains friendship .

We are all waiting


----------



## karan21

djsjs said:


> no.i have asked an indian about the main exterior materials used in india.his answer is *cement*,then i asked him if there are any energy-saving materials used .his answer is* no*.
> I suddenly understood&#65306;a building of frequent power outages and no air conditioning does not need to be designed with energy-saving measure.



Shows how low your understanding is 
Its India not some failed country.


----------



## djsjs

karan21 said:


> I agree but all real estate being built in China is way *more than demand*. China's economy in 1999 was 1 trillion$. Even than China had more highrises and more length of metro trains than India has today with almost double the economy. In India real estate is demand driven. It is not built* by surplus money from exports*. We are actually in deficit.
> 
> Now I never laughed at Chinese manufacturing atleast not now. Chinese manufacturing has now almost peaked as more people move into cities China will turn domestic and move into high middle income countries. I don't personally agree with debt related written articles written about China. I don't even think that China is in much of debt. Even if China's debt is over 100% still China has nothing to worry about.
> 
> India will take its time to develop and China will just keep marching ahead. So just go on



Rare and wise insights!some mistakes:
1.Our housing demand is far greater than supply.This case will last at least a decade.Our current problem is that the prices are too high&#65281;
2.Our real estate funds are from bank loans.Foreign exchange reserves can not be used in the domestic real estate development&#65292;for we don't by constructing materials from overseas.


----------



## ajtr

*There are million reasons india cant beat china.................................*

*India's China Envy*

Some citizens of India, the world's largest democracy, find themselves looking jealously at a neighbor with a very different sort of government: China.

Karan Thapar, an Indian columnist, recently took a trip to Beijing. He thought all the shiny buildings and wide, new roads were "awe inspiring." But it was a painful kind of awe.

In the middle of the last century, India and China were in the same place economically. Now China is three times richer. Its childhood malnutrition rate is far lower than India's.

*Yes, Indians are free, Thapar says &#8212; free to be poor.*

Partha Sen, director of the Delhi School of Economics, says that "democracy in an everyday sense, in terms of getting things the poor need, has clearly not functioned. Somehow democracy has failed us."

Democracy moves slowly. People debate things. Infrastructure &#8212; roads, water, power &#8212; remains underdeveloped.

The Chinese government doesn't have endless parliamentary debates and legal battles. It doesn't ask a lot of questions. It does things &#8212; builds roads, trains, power plants.

"China invests a lot in infrastructure," Sen says. "So China, they are on the ball. We are not."

Eswar Prasad is an economist who has lived in both worlds. He used to be the head of the China division at the International Monetary Fund; now he advises India's government.

"We economists think that a benevolent dictator &#8212; a benevolent dictator with a heart in the right place &#8212; could actually do a lot of good," Prasad says.

The problem, he says, is that the economic record of dictators and single-party states is not very good. China seems to be an exception.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

ajtr said:


> *There are million reasons india cant beat china.................................*


*

Post those million reasons then, *


----------



## ajtr

*Why India just can&#8217;t beat China in jobs, infrastructure*

NEW DELHI: India often likes to believe it could be a &#8216;super power&#8217; but analysts say a more realistic target is to beat China first. That goal is going out of reach, new World Bank figures show.
In key areas, the gap between China and India is widening, the World Bank's 2013 jobs report said. It suggested the country will have to leapfrog several years of drag to match Chinese levels. Chinese have more access to jobs than Indians with comparatively better pay. That's because India isn't creating enough new cities.
Neither is India adding adequate infrastructure to old ones. Since India could not create urban clusters &#8212; a source for new jobs &#8212; it could not absorb surplus labour, evidence suggests.

How did the Chinese do it? In 1990, the share of Indians in cities was the same as China's: 27%. Two decades later, this had grown only to 30%, while China's became 50%.
The story behind the number is that the Chinese government started a policy of rewarding local governments, setting off competition in creating more job-supporting centres. The result was &#8220;unprecedented&#8221;, said the World Bank report that covers more than 60 nations.
The Chinese also earn more wages than Indians for the same job because of better productivity linked to infrastructure.
Many areas in Delhi and Mumbai have only &#8220;four to five hours&#8221; of water supply a day, the report said. Power crisis remains a top hurdle for Indian business.
&#8220;An Indian company can face up to 17 power disruptions in a month.&#8221; This has kept both business and jobs from growing, a comparison with China showed.
Chinese job-creation was the result of new urban centres, driven &#8220;through a phenomenal expansion of commercial power supply, urban infrastructure, highways, and ports&#8221;. China saw a slew of coastal towns come up, while India has had none.



Syama Ayas said:


> Post those million reasons then,


Go through all india vs china thread you yourself will find trillion reasons..million is just my estimate on lower side of the spectrum of those reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldude13

i agree with chinese members here.
these six reason crap is bs.it would take us decades to reach where china is now.so please kindly stop embarassing yourself and your fellow countrymen.
there are no miracles.china is stronger and powerfull than us and we should accept it.we should work hard to match china and it's capbilities only then we would succeed in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

ajtr said:


> Go through all india vs china thread you yourself will find trillion reasons..million is just my estimate on lower side of the spectrum of those reasons.



On an average how many india vs china thread exists here do you think?


----------



## djsjs

karan21 said:


> Shows how low your understanding is
> Its India not some failed country.



failed country?OK
The major countries in the world all have their own building energy efficiency standards.Many countries who don't have relevant standards adopt the standards of other countries,e.g.Australia adopt British standards and develop some of their own provisions.


----------



## karan21

Lets see where China and India are today. 

infrastructure: imo India is about 15-20 yrs behind. 
economic size: 8-10 yrs behind or less. China was 1 trillion in 1999 and 2 trill in 2004. India was 1 trillion in 2007 and is about 2 trillion right now give or take on ruppe fall or rise. 
manufacturing: Atleast 12-15 yrs behind. 

What do you guys say??


----------



## rcrmj

karan21 said:


> Lets see where China and India are today.
> 
> infrastructure: imo India is about 15-20 yrs behind.
> economic size: 8-10 yrs behind or less. China was 1 trillion in 1999 and 2 trill in 2004. India was 1 trillion in 2007 and is about 2 trillion right now give or take on ruppe fall or rise.
> manufacturing: Atleast 12-15 yrs behind.
> 
> What do you guys say??



again usual clueless Indian vvetdream,

India's infrastructure is like China back in 80s, and with the traditional Indian 'efficiency' it'd probably take your incapable government 30 years to reach what we have today

and economy is only 8-10 years behind? lol kid tell how you gonna grow your pony 1.8 trillion to 8 trillion in 10 years? not even 20 years with your collapsing exchange rate

manufacturing 15 years?`````with out sound infrastructure how you gonna manufact``you can barely keep your backward cities having enough electricities``

your grand delusion is funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

rcrmj said:


> again usual clueless Indian vvetdream,
> 
> India's infrastructure is like China back in 80s, and with the traditional Indian 'efficiency' it'd probably take your incapable government 30 years to reach what we have today
> 
> and economy is only 8-10 years behind? lol kid tell how you gonna grow your pony 1.8 trillion to 8 trillion in 10 years? not even 20 years with your collapsing exchange rate
> 
> manufacturing 15 years?`````with out sound infrastructure how you gonna manufact``you can barely keep your backward cities having enough electricities``
> 
> your grand delusion is funny



Lol I got it china is about 60 yrs ahead of India lolll. . what a clown spewing hate without facts.


----------



## rcrmj

karan21 said:


> Lol I got it china is about 60 yrs ahead of India lolll. . what a clown spewing hate without facts.



and your facts of *infrastructure: India is about 15-20 yrs behind. 
economic size: 8-10 yrs behind *being....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

angeldude13 said:


> i agree with chinese members here.
> these six reason crap is bs.it would take us decades to reach where china is now.so please kindly stop embarassing yourself and your fellow countrymen.
> there are no miracles.china is stronger and powerfull than us and we should accept it.we should work hard to match china and it's capbilities only then we would succeed in future.



Quite sensible. We should never follow the chinese model of growth as our challenges are very different from each other. Rather we should follow a slow and steady process and reach the basic level of prosperity. less poverty, better sanitation,education and food for all,these should be the priority,not the high rises of Sanghai. 
Forget about China, even Vietnam,Bangladesh,Srilanka have done better than us. These countries have taken these basic problems quite seriously decades ago and took steps according to their social systems. That's why they are on the top of any progress report,not India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

karan21 said:


> Lol I got it china is about 60 yrs ahead of India lolll. . what a clown spewing hate without facts.



no,indian GDP was about twice of China 60 years ago.


----------



## Esc8781

What a piece of crap thread, close it.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

karan21 said:


> Lets see where China and India are today.
> 
> infrastructure: imo India is about 15-20 yrs behind.
> *economic size: 8-10 yrs behind or less.* China was 1 trillion in 1999 and 2 trill in 2004. India was 1 trillion in 2007 and is about 2 trillion right now give or take on ruppe fall or rise.
> manufacturing: Atleast 12-15 yrs behind.
> 
> What do you guys say??



Not really.

China went from 1.5 trillion to 7.3 trillion in 10 years, how? 

We had an extremely fast growth rate during those years, in 2007 for example we grew at 14.2%.

If you want to do that in 10 years time, you need the same growth rate we had in the past decade. And that requires significant infrastructure to already be in place.


----------



## karan21

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Not really.
> 
> China went from 1.5 trillion to 7.3 trillion in 10 years, how?
> 
> We had an extremely fast growth rate during those years, in 2007 for example we grew at 14.2%.
> 
> If you want to do that in 10 years time, you need the same growth rate we had in the past decade. And that requires significant infrastructure to already be in place.


In terms of economic size yes it will indeed take us longer than what China took. We will not achieve the speed of China. And I dont even want India to grow at 14% . 
A growth rate of 8-10% with manufacturing taking the most expansion is what I want. China build too much real estate during that period, India simply can't build at that pace. But we can manufacture because we have roads and highways, metros and monorails in cities, a reliable rail network, dedicated freight corridors for industrial transportation availibility of land and resources. Port are being expanded and Indian port capacity is now 1.3 billion tonnes. In next 5 yrs it will be doubled to 2.5 billion tonnes. More over we are now the 2nd largest producer of vehicles and 5th largest in cars. In 3 yrs will be 2nd largest in cars too.


----------

